# Reptile show in Illinois July 5



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

CLICK

I'll be there looking for a new critter. Just a heads up for anyone looking for herps...or bugs.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What're you thinking of getting?

And take pics!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> What're you thinking of getting?
> 
> And take pics!


Anything but a snake. Unless I spot something unusual for the right price, but I've been on a good snake run for awhile. Time for a lizard. I've got various monitors or a B&W tegu on my list. An iguana would be a possibility too. Tarantula possibly. 
I've kick around the idea of getting a bearded dragon, I've never had one, but it seems to me a savana monitor offers all that and more. No?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I have been going to this show for about 5 years now, a large selection of EVERYTHING. baby anaconda's to all sorts of salamanders, to feeders. a cool show

AJ


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

burton12387 said:


> I have been going to this show for about 5 years now, a large selection of EVERYTHING. baby anaconda's to all sorts of salamanders, to feeders. a cool show
> 
> AJ


Me too, about five years. It's not exactly the same show now though since it was Watson's. The pickings are a little more slim. Maybe it needs time to make a name for it's self. the last time there, there were plenty of people, just not alot of vendors.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Serrapygo, i do feel like they had some better vendors when it was the lee watsons reptile swap, but now it is at a nicer location which is a good thing i think. They are slowly changing it from just reptiles and some other exotics to an all around "animal show" which to each there own. I'm just pissed that my guy from Wisconsin doesn't come anymore that used to have rabbit feeders bigger then 2 pounds.

AJ


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

burton12387 said:


> Serrapygo, i do feel like they had some better vendors when it was the lee watsons reptile swap, but now it is at a nicer location which is a good thing i think. They are slowly changing it from just reptiles and some other exotics to an all around "animal show" which to each there own. I'm just pissed that my guy from Wisconsin doesn't come anymore that used to have rabbit feeders bigger then 2 pounds.
> 
> AJ


What are you feeding 2 plus pounds rabbits to?

I hate the new location. I'm used to the old one wich I knew by heart. Now I have to hit the maps again.


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

100s of tables? i think this is the show i have been to a few times this yr. more like about 20 tables. some nice stuff, but not a lot to choose from. serrapy, id wait til tinley park!!! anything and everything is there. better selection if you are looking for a type of lizard. heck, you can drive down with me if you want! lol. im also in milwaukee


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Let me know the next time you guys are headed to the suburbs...I might be able to come then. This summer hasn't been the best for travel as I'm teaching an accelerated course, and taking two...so my weekends are nearly shot.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

serrapygo- An 8ft Boa


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

phantoms said:


> 100s of tables? i think this is the show i have been to a few times this yr. more like about 20 tables. some nice stuff, but not a lot to choose from. serrapy, id wait til tinley park!!! anything and everything is there. better selection if you are looking for a type of lizard. heck, you can drive down with me if you want! lol. im also in milwaukee


I've never heard of tinley park. Keep me informed bud!



> burton12387 Posted Jul 7 2008, 08:22 AM
> serrapygo- An 8ft Boa


Holy crap! You got your hands full.


----------

